
Stephen Fry reveals he attempted suicide in 2012 - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-22782913
======
citricsquid
The documentary mentioned about his bi-polar is available on Amazon (and
without permission on Youtube) for anyone interested, it's a very good insight
into bi-polar and depression, worth the 120 minutes:

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0808482/>

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Fry:_The_Secret_Life_of...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Fry:_The_Secret_Life_of_the_Manic_Depressive)

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stephen-Frys-Secret-Manic-
Depressive...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stephen-Frys-Secret-Manic-
Depressive/dp/B002XT38GO)

~~~
winter_blue
When you use words like "bi-polar and depression" it gives the sense that this
is a _medical disease_. And while speaking strictly, it is _indeed_ a medical
disease -- I want people to see the raw human factor in this.

Depression, for example, in my experience, and from what I've seen -- often
has a cause; a rational, explainable cause (that the sufferer often isn't
aware of). When you treat someone's depression as a "medical disease" like the
cold or the flu, you are completely ignoring the human factor.

Many cases of depression can actually be solved _without drugs_ \-- by
addressing the problem at the root of it. "Feeling Good: The New Mood Therapy"
by David D. Burns, goes into this. ([http://www.amazon.com/Feeling-Good-New-
Mood-Therapy/dp/03808...](http://www.amazon.com/Feeling-Good-New-Mood-
Therapy/dp/0380810336))

I don't know why people ignore the _real_ human factor when it comes to
depression. Instead they resort to a bunch of drugs that do not address the
root (psychological) cause of the depression, but rather just give some
temporary fleeting relief.

~~~
adrianbye
what is ignored (thanks to psychiatry being left wing, and trying to mitigate
the downside rather than build on the upside) is that bipolar brings a lot of
BENEFITS. when bipolar people are very hyper, they can achieve great things.

thats the reason why people with bipolar usually don't want to be medicated -
the highs bring genius.. the problem are the lows which follow it.

average people don't make the big breakthroughs.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_with_bipolar_dis...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_with_bipolar_disorder)

~~~
ghswa
This doesn't sound like you're talking from personal experience.

Saying that the highs bring genius is a gross simplification.

Yes, manic episodes can provide productivity boosts and huge amounts of energy
but it doesn't have to go much further before it becomes impossible to
complete a thought let alone a sentence, where you cannot sit still, where
your judgement is severely impaired or you're suffering psychoses.

None of these symptoms (and there are many more) are particularly conducive to
productive work, let alone breakthroughs.

~~~
adrianbye
try this link: <http://phys.org/news184573059.html>

(PhysOrg.com) -- The Greek philosopher Aristotle once said "there is no great
genius without a mixture of madness," and now there is some scientific
evidence that there is a link between mania and high IQ and creativity, since
a study of over 700,000 subjects showed those who scored the highest grades
were almost four times more likely to develop bipolar disorder in their adult
lives than those scoring average grades.

------
gregorymichael
I have bipolar and ADHD. I've been speaking on it at tech conferences this
year [1]. Recently we started devpressed.com [2], a forum where the tech
community can talk about depression.

We need to destigmatize mental illness so that our friends and coworkers
aren't ashamed to ask for help. There are a lot more people going through this
than you think. If you're struggling, and don't have anyone to talk to, check
out devpressed, or contact me.

[1] [http://confreaks.com/videos/2341-mwrc2013-devs-and-
depressio...](http://confreaks.com/videos/2341-mwrc2013-devs-and-depression)

[2] <http://www.devpressed.com>

~~~
ghswa
Thanks very much for posting those links, I too am bipolar. Unfortunately I'll
have to put off checking them out properly until another time.

Until last December I'd been stable for around 5 years. Now I'm putting
together an account of my health over the last 6 months for the benefit of my
department's special circumstances committee. With any luck I'll make it
through to the next year of my degree.

Thank you for your efforts, I hope to be able to contribute similarly when I'm
stable again.

I'll forward this to my wife[1] as I expect she'll find them of interest too
(she's also bipolar).

[1] [http://www.time-to-change.org.uk/blog/academic-life-
mental-i...](http://www.time-to-change.org.uk/blog/academic-life-mental-
illness)

------
DanBC
It's tempting to think that he's wealthy and working and so this disclosure is
easy to make, because it won't affect his work life.

In theory we have anti-discrimination laws here, but it's hard to prove that
someone hasn't employed you because of your mental health problems. And actors
usually need to be insured when they're doing a film. It's hard for some
actors to get that insurance, expensive, because of past mental illness.

Stephen Fry (among others in some UK media) is doing good work at
destigmatizing mental illness.

~~~
pyre
This particular disclosure is new, but he's been open about being bi-polar for
a while, and IIRC about at least one past suicide attempt (see the documentary
mentioned elsewhere).

------
eksith
I don't even want to imagine a day Stephen Fry isn't around. What a horrible,
horrible void there would be where he stood.

The insidiousness of this disease is in how well it hides itself in plain
sight in many cases. And how terrifyingly easy it is to fall to it.

    
    
      He said there is "no reason" for someone wanting to take their own life.
    
      "There is no 'why', it's not the right question. There's no reason. If there were a reason for it, you could reason someone out of it, and you could tell them why they shouldn't take their own life," he said.

~~~
koningrobot
Stephen Fry should speak for himself. People can have very good reasons to
want to die. Reasons that are so good that, besides outweighing the value that
their life has to them, still have enough oomph to carry one over the high
doorstep of fear and pain that comes with taking one's own life.

Life is not infinitely valuable. Its goods can be outweighed by bads. People
who really just want to go should be respected and we should help them get out
of here.

~~~
magicalist
We don't have the full interview here for context, so I don't think either of
us should be absolute on this, but I would guess that he's specifically
speaking within the bounds of suicide rooted in mental illness. In fact, I
would place very good odds that Stephen Fry would highlight the issues
inherent in assisted suicide but still support it on the whole.

~~~
GuyCall
Full interview will appear here in a few days -
[http://www.comedy.co.uk/podcasts/richard_herring_lst_podcast...](http://www.comedy.co.uk/podcasts/richard_herring_lst_podcast/)

~~~
GuyCall
Interview now available

------
publicfig
Glad to see a major figure going public about his struggle with mental
illness. Though I don't think that those with a "celebrity status" should be
pressured into sharing this information, let alone expected to do so, it's
always comforting for me to see people slowly start to release their stigmas
with discussing mental illness, especially on a personal level. As someone who
has suffered from mental illness, it would do so much to be able to talk to
others without worrying about the reactions and dismissal that comes from so
many people I've encountered.

------
MrJagil
The nature of this illness truly reveals itself when you can contrast the
quotes from the article with his behaviour in a show like QI. Without knowing
more about him you would presume him to be a very happy man.

My roommate suffers from bipolar disorder (and a lot of other stuff to boot),
and honestly, it is as much a disease with as much rationale behind it as any
physiological one. His comment about "arguing" with suicidals hit the right
note.

~~~
ZoFreX
When I "come out" to people I get this reaction a lot - people are genuinely
surprised that a happy person can be depressed.

~~~
ShawnBird
It is a little strange to think about. Most people experience some depression
in their lives so things like chronic depression are easier to understand
through your own experience.

It is strange to think that someone who is 'always so happy' gets depressed.
Not that they are hiding that depression under their cheer but that the cheer
and depression are genuine states that manifest very powerfully. It just isn't
something that most people go through.

------
skore
At first, I read "Stephen Fry reveals he _will_ attempt suicide in [year]". My
mind racing as to "why, why would he ever want to do that?".

After having understood the actual title, I'm now unsure which of the two is
more confusing or unsettling. I suppose equally so. This world would miss an
incredible human being.

There was a deeply insightful interview with him where he spoke about self
pity and how destructive it is[0]. I hope to some day meet him and thank him
for that. As I would love to just thank him for openly being himself, in
public.

I admire his ability to explain a concept that is dear to him. He will lay the
scene in your head by touching of various points (which is exquisitely
exploited in his host capacity on QI) and then, with sudden, stern force drill
the most amazing and brutal observation into your skull that makes a lightbulb
explode right above your head.

He will start speaking and briefly mention what he is talking about. Then he
will turn all chitty-chattery as you are accustomed to, cause it's Stephen.
And then he just ravages you with this piece of gold and while you're still
recovering from the blow to your brain, he will return to Stephen mode,
picking up the pieces, holding your hand, asking whether you're OK and making
everything good again.

I would walk right up to him, wherever I can get a hold of him, tell him how
much I admire him and weep in public, right then and there, without
hesitation. Then I will tell him that I haven't done anything close to that in
years. I should really find out whether he will be close to where I live
anytime soon.

[0] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_2kelqYz_o>

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
Thanks for posting that video. Seems to me he's an expert because of his
struggles, and this supports the idea of learning more from failure than
success.

------
arankine
I was actually at this podcast recording (its great by the way, check it out).
It was the most human discussion I've heard for a long time. It really struck
home that people assume so much of someone because they are on TV. He is a
great guy with many problems, a great ambassador for taking the stigma out of
mental illness.

------
hawkharris
We need more people like Fry to speak up about their experiences with bipolar
disorder. It's widespread yet stigmatized because not everyone understands it
or knows how to seek treatment.

I was diagnosed bipolar as a kid and spent over three years in a locked
disciplinary boarding school. At first I was reluctant to take medication
because of the stigma associated with it, but taking lithium changed my life.

I've been completely stable for 9 years, taking the same low dose.

It's really hard to find the right mix of medication and / or behavioral
changes because every person is different. But it is possible for people with
bipolar to find balance, stability and happiness. I think that speaking up
about our personal experiences helps shatter the stigma while supporting
families who are still considering different treatment options.

------
waster
Depression lies! And there's help out there. You are not alone.

Bravo to Stephen Fry for going public.

------
corin_
> _The actor and comedian attempted suicide after walking out of the West End
> play Cell Mates in 1995 - an event he recounted in a documentary for BBC Two
> called The Secret Life of the Manic Depressive._

He also attempted suicide as a teenager (I think 16/17 but don't quite
recall), although in his (first) autobiography he describes it as a childish
rebellion to upset his parents. Therefore I wonder if it's happened 3 times or
potentially many more.

Incidentally, both his autobiographies are well worth reading. As are his
novels.

~~~
sgt
I think these suicide attempts are more of a "cry for help", because clearly
he really sucks at committing suicide. I'm really glad he is, to be honest.
Wishing him all the best.

------
MarkPNeyer
i've struggled with bipolar for years. it's not easy. after my startup was
sold in an asset purchase and i was left with nothing but the credit card debt
i'd accumuluated thinking i was going to make it big, i crashed hard. i got
all tangled up in a huge web of internal metaphors and was in and out of
mental hospitals - 3 stints in two months. i'm getting better now, and it's
good to have people like stephen fry trying to destigmatize the illness.

------
cjbprime
Bipolar's a terrible disease -- around 30% of people with bipolar disorder
attempt suicide at least once, and around 15% of people with it ultimately die
from suicide.

So glad that Stephen Fry is still with us, and is continuing to speak out
about mental illness so well.

------
simonbarker87
Hopefully this will bring the issue of mental health back to the fore AND make
sure that funding for the appropriate NHS and outpatient services does not get
tampered with.

~~~
DanBC
Mental Health services have always been underfunded in England.

Waiting lists[1] for some forms of talking therapy (for people in secondary
care, with severe and enduring MH problems) can be very long. In
Gloucestershire there's[2] a max 6 week wait for assessment and then 18 week
wait for treatment to start. This is for people being treated in the
community, as an alternative to hospitalisation. And Glos is pretty good at
this. Some places there's waits of over a year.

Luckily there's something called "IAPT" (Improved Access to Psychological
Therapies) which is ring-fenced[3] funding to provide evidence based (usually
cognitive behavioural therapy) in short courses (12 weeks) to people coming
from primary care, but not in secondary care. Usually you can self refer for
assessment. You might need to ask your GPs surgery for "IAPT" or "PCAT"
(primary care and assessment team), because some of them don't appear to know
it exists.

[1] be careful with terminology here. I'm using it wrong. Waiting list is a
defined term with a specific meaning. If you're asking a local health board
about the length of time people have before they start treatment you want to
avoid use of the words "waiting list".

[2] These times were accurate last time I asked, about 2 years ago. These
times are significantly better than they were 5 years ago, and the local trust
is still working to reduce those maximum times.

[3] Maybe I'm wrong about the ring-fencing of the funding?

------
erre
And, of course, he's now being hounded by the press. From
<https://twitter.com/stephenfry/status/342569662661394432>:

 _Grrr: door-stepped by the press this morning. Said all there was to be said
in the podcast with [Richard K Herring] - intrusion makes 1 withdraw_

to be expected, perhaps, but not really helpful.

------
bangla32
I always thought people want to suicide all the time but are too shameful to
confess. First time I attempted suicide was at 12, when my fathers divorced
and my mother left. Then I had the misfortune to be the classic tiny nerdy
good guy, always in love with some girl. Young girls can be cruel. Suicide was
always in my mind from 15 to about 25. But it is not a dreadful feeling, in
fact at that times, it can be very liberating. To think everything has a very
simple solution, I saw death like the end of suffering and the beginning of
peace, whats not to love about that? Suicide thoughts always comforted me in
those sad moments, like a pressure valve. Nothing can be so bad that death is
not a fix for it.

But its easier to think about it than to do it, that's for sure. Something
changed in my mind about the time I had 30. Never had those feelings again.
But I always will remember the times I contemplated death as moments of hope
in between desperation.

------
itsmefirsttimer
I'm not sure how to message Mr. fry. But i wish I could tell him that his
weakness gives me strength. I'm not alone

------
waltz
Drugs are technology

~~~
alan_cx
there for......?

~~~
waltz
This was the first post in the thread. I guess I was trying to explain to
myself why this was in the front page.

------
techaddict009
Recently Indian Bollywood actress Jiah Khan had also committed suicide. This
shows that film industry are more into stress and depression.

~~~
anigbrowl
No it doesn't. It's just that people in the film industry (or specifically,
actors) are famous an so their suicides a) get more attention and b) seem more
surprising, because successful film actors are stereotypically glamorous,
wealthy, gregarious and so on. I've worked in film for about a decade and
don't feel the rate of mental illness there is statistically so different from
other industries. As someone with ADD who is also subject to depression I've
taken some time to think about this. The stereotype may arise from the fact
that the film industry is more tolerant of personal idiosyncrasies and
eccentricity than other fields of employment.

